# Rockingham concorse



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any news on the concorse trophys yet guys :?:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Were they not given out on the day then?

Nick


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Nem said:


> Were they not given out on the day then?
> 
> Nick


Yes they where ,,, but not engraved ,,,, so we handed them back ,,,,,,,, also i don't have last years , Lee still has it   ,,, any chance you can ask Lee :wink: :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ah right.

I'm on it...

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheers Nem


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Cheers Nem


I'M with him on that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any more news on this :?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Any more news on this :?:


Yes   

Still not got either [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Any more news on this :?:
> ...


So what is it :?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


0 ,nothing, nought ,zero ,,,, [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Andy, Dave, 
I still have the trophies, haven't found anywhere to engrave them yet apart from crappy shoe shops staffed by spotty teenagers who I don't trust with them
Still looking


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

http://www.psgtrophies.co.uk/
http://www.emn-trophycentre.co.uk/
http://www.firstfortrophies.co.uk/
http://www.trophiesandengraving.co.uk/

Any of these any good Rob?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Clive, the bottom link looks promising as we already have the Trophies and they will do engraving only.

I'll check them out - they are Bracknell way, fancy dropping them off on your way to work :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

If your stuck Rob ,as you know i am in the jewellery trade and i know a very good engraver but it would mean getting them down to my area (i am at APS on the 30th if that would help )

Mark .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Thanks Clive, the bottom link looks promising as we already have the Trophies and they will do engraving only.
> 
> I'll check them out - they are Bracknell way, fancy dropping them off on your way to work :wink:


How did they turn out :?:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Looking good Andy, however they want a kind of hi-res graphic which Nick and John are working on, jpeg isn't good enough quality for them


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Did this come to gether :?:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Andy,

I'll try and get in touch with the company today. I did send them an email but didn't get a response and I've been too busy with the magazine to remember chasing it up but that's all out of the way now. I did a graphic but have some queeries on some technical details of it and need to speak to someone. I'll let you know. Sorry about the delay. Hopefully we can get these unknowns sorted and on record somewhere so next time we can be a bit more slick with the process.

Cheers,
John


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I called them on thursday, will hopefully get over there today


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I rang them this morning to find out what they needed as a file. I'll get something done tonight. The TTOC logo needs some reinterpretation for etching on glass as they can't handle greyscale.


----------

